# Superbike Brazil 2011 - Interlagos racetrack this weekend



## Chris Fabbri (Apr 1, 2011)

This weekend at Interlagos racetrack / Brazil

Nikon D700 / 300 2.8VR


1









2








3








4








5








6








7







8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15









Full event gallery (many shots) at :  Chris Fabbri Fotografia




Cheers


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Apr 1, 2011)

Podium...




1








2








3








4








5








6








7








Cheers


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Apr 1, 2011)

Love #15 riding in the wet, definitely can be a "butt cheek clenching moment" 
Great work man!


----------



## HoboSyke (Apr 1, 2011)

I like 13 the best, what was your setup?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 1, 2011)

They are all starting to look the same, and that shows that you have the skills to be consistant in what you are shooting, the high quality and peek points that you hit eveytime says everything about how you shoot, and you shoot very well. Great images.


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks so much guys.

Nikon D700, Nikon 300 VR 2.8, handheld, AF-C (continuous AF), Dynamic AF 21 points, NEF shooting, Shutter Speed priority, 1/150 to 1/250 at the track.


----------



## reedshots (Apr 1, 2011)

nice work


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## polymoog (Apr 8, 2011)

Great pics, esp where you can see the expressions on their faces


----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice captures!!


----------

